# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  أغنية رائعة للعروس

## الوسادة

*






فعلاً اكثر من رائعة 


لتحميلها من هنا 

مع حبي


الوسادة*

----------


## &روان&

كلماتها ومعانيها روعة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اغنية كتيييييييييييييييير حلوة وكلماتها حلوة

----------


## اليتيم العماني

الكل يظهر ملامح الفرح للعروسين , عندنا في عمان مثل ( العرس لإثنين , والتعب لألفين ) .

----------

